# 2004 GTO muffler delete



## Dreambig23 (Apr 13, 2016)

So i was looking into getting a muffler delete for my 2004 GTO, but i haven't been able to find any. But I've found muffler deletes for the 2006.
So my question is; can i use a muffler delete for an 06 on my 04?
i currently have a stock exhaust. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreambig23 said:


> So i was looking into getting a muffler delete for my 2004 GTO, but i haven't been able to find any. But I've found muffler deletes for the 2006.
> So my question is; can i use a muffler delete for an 06 on my 04?
> i currently have a stock exhaust. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



So the consensus is the 2004 with muffler delete sounds like poo lol. But there are a bunch of guys that have done it and like it. With the 04's the mufflers are in a different place then the 05-06. With an 04 just take it to a muffler shop have them cut out the mufflers and weld in a straight replacement pipes. Pretty simple process. 

The way the 05-06's are set up you can unbolt the mufflers and bolt in a replament straight pipe to the rear with no welding. That's why you're able to find bolt in kits for those years.

If you are going to do Muffler delete on an '04 it's strongly recommended you leave the factory resonators in place. 

If you want to test it out before you chop the mufflers out... you can get under the car and unbolt the exhaust where it connencts to the resonators and let it hang down then fire it up. That's what it will sound like with muffler delete. If you don't like it bolt it back up and call it a day. If you do like it take it to a muffler shop and have them cut out the muffs and replace with a piece of pipe.

The blue box shows where the 2004 exhaust bolts to the resonators.











For refereence here's what the 05-06 exhaust looks like. Note these years only have 1 resonator (highlighted in red) and you can see where the mufflers bolt up and go right out the back which is easily replaced with a bolt in muffler delete pipe which would require no welding (highlighted in green)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The '04 had a very nicely engineered set of mufflers. They use two different mufflers to make a real muscle car sound. Although they are at the very top of the federal allowable dB level for cars some want it "louder". A set of long tubes will give you more sound and instead of just changing volume actually have more HP to back it up.


----------

